# Wild Pig Hunting Laws?



## Quadd4 (Jan 15, 2005)

Are there any guidelines / laws that need to be followed when wild pig hunting? 

For example, Hunters orange, type of weapon (.22 cal), one pig per tag, do you have to tag, tree stands etc.. - stuff like that.. 

Sounds like we should get out there and find em and shoot em up :lol: provided we do it in a safe fashion.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Go to DNR site, click on Hunting then scroll down to "Feral Swine Hunting Info". Looks like they don`t have a specific season & guidelines for hogs. Need valid license of any type. My take on it is if your hunting another species and see a wild hog the DNR is asking hunters to kill it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's your link.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363-155439--,00.html


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

uncletj said:


> My take on it is if your hunting another species and see a wild hog the DNR is asking hunters to kill it.


Exactly. Down South, they have a lot of problems with ferel pigs. I don't know how much the temperature will affect them up here, but we don't need large herds of them running around. People who think deer do crop damage have never seen what a pig can do.


----------



## Quadd4 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks Guys - I must of overlooked it last night on the DNR site.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

One important point to look into is the counties that the pigs can be hunted in. The list should be available on-line and it was in yesterday's Detroit Free Press for those that get the hard copy.

If you see a hog running wild and you are not in one of the counties listed then it seems that they cannot be shot. But, there certainly are a lot of counties on the list so the opportunities are pretty good.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Not to hijack this thread, but how would one "BAIT" pigs to see if they are in the area? I live just a few miles from a ranch and wonder if there are any strays roaming around.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Frantz said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but how would one "BAIT" pigs to see if they are in the area? I live just a few miles from a ranch and wonder if there are any strays roaming around.


One would bait wild pigs the same way one would bait for deer. Two gallons spread over, at least, 100 square feet.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes, but with what? Molassis or something of a sweet scent? I mean what would you put out?


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

Whatever you bait with....make sure it's legal or they'll squeal on you.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

OK, I understand the basics, don't over bait, even though I see no regulations in that section on baiting hogs. Now that we are beyond the whole fear of over baiting........

Kitchen scraps with some old forgotten icecream out of the freezer perhaps? Last nights spagamagagetti and something sweet? What makes them come a runnin if they are around?


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

FYRE926 said:


> Whatever you bait with....make sure it's legal or they'll squeal on you.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DartonShooter (Oct 26, 2001)

I know with my pigs, whenever I put anything containing tomato sauce or molassas in their trough, they go nuts for it. I'd bait with some corn soaked overnight in hot water, pour a jar of Ragu over it, and hang molassas soaked bread on nearby tree limbs. mmmm mmmm good!:corkysm55


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Now that is the kind of info I was looking for!

Maybe I can drill some holes in PVC and hang it so it stays there, a tease to see if anything comes in and to keep the ***** from getting fat.

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Corn Soaked in Kerosene works down south guys, I know it sounds stupid but it works. Les


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen a wild pig in MI? If so where? I guess I will believe they are here but everone that I have talked to have never seen one, northern MI that is.
thanks 
Matt


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I have never seen a wild one, but I know of a couple preserves within 5 miles that have them and if they are out there, I figure what better way to find out then to attract them into an area I can watch and or check.


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

I seen one in Crump about two years ago running through our property. later that evening my buddy stuck it with his bow. I have pictures at home and will post them. It was a tasty thing too. Coolest thing I ever seen while deer hunting. Haven't seen one since.


----------



## SevenMaryThree (May 30, 2006)

Diesel Fuel. 

No kidding, search it out yourself. The scent draws them in from a long way off, and is one of the most effective ways to get hogs to re-visit an area once they've fed through and torn it all to hell. It gets on their feet creating scent trails through hog country which lead right back to the bait.

Now that some dude at the firestation has just spit coffee on his monitor, and the DEQ is having my ISP address traced...:yikes: 

Don't try this at home...info presented purely for educational purposes.


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

I finally got around to put a post about the boar my buddy shot. It is in the General Hunting Forum. I posted pics of it hanging in my garage. Check it out if you want.


----------

